# People with high detailed tattoo's and excessive peircings required



## Black Bunker (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi,

Basically I need your help! I am a photographer based in South London and I am on the hunt for some highly detailed or amazing tattoo's to photograph. I am starting a new website which breaks free from my traditional photography which can be found at :www.somethingphotographic.co.uk 

My new website www.blackbunker.co.uk is currently under construction and but I am in need of more material to add. For your time you will be given up to 10 images in full hi-res digital format. I have a studio in Tulse Hill but would also be happy to shoot on location depending obviously on tattoo/piercings.

Please e-mail me if your interested at info@blackbunker.co.uk

Many Thanks !!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 26, 2013)

Still with the apostrophes then.


----------



## maomao (Aug 26, 2013)

Surely if someone had _excessive_ piercings they'd just take some out. It's not that difficult.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 26, 2013)

What if the tattoo's are both highly detailed and amazing


----------



## bmd (Aug 26, 2013)

Cheryl Cole has just had hers finished off. I think she posts on here.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 26, 2013)

There is a guy who shops in the same store as me with amazing tattoos, but as I am also a photographer, sorry mate, he is mine !!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 26, 2013)

Please select which version of the site you desire?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 1, 2013)

i am a blank canvas. tattoo's are so last week.


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 1, 2013)

maomao said:


> Surely if someone had _excessive_ piercings they'd just take some out. It's not that difficult.



I know someone who, in many people's opinion, has excessive piercings. She was warned to change a lot of them to avoid some kind of metal poisoning!


----------

